# what are the largest arboreal tarantulas?



## Sparkn (Aug 20, 2009)

the ones that actually make a web den like an avic avic.


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think that _Poecilotheria rufilata_ is the largest arboreal T.

I'm pretty sure that _Avicularia braunshauseni_ is the largest of the Avics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## seanbond (Aug 20, 2009)

singapore blues get leggy for sure.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 20, 2009)

P. ornata, FTW.

I think they get to be around 9-10".

I know robc has a MASSIVE female.


----------



## barabootom (Aug 20, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> P. ornata, FTW.
> 
> I think they get to be around 9-10".
> 
> I know robc has a MASSIVE female.


I agree with Warren.  However, referring to the original question, are you referring to legspan or overall bulkiness and weight?


----------



## Sparkn (Aug 20, 2009)

more of the actual bulkiness


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 20, 2009)

Singablue is leggy

Ornata is bulky

Rufilata somewhere in between 

As for Avics, I would say that huriana is the bulkiest. They look like arboreal blondies


----------



## Roski (Aug 20, 2009)

bulky is really a more terrestrial trait- they don't have to worry so much about falling out of a tree! but for relative bulkiness, id say the P. regalis  however, i always found that pinktoes seem bulkier than they really are due to their hairy legs and abdomen- like a puffy cat that is half its original size when shaved

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JimM (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree that P. regalis is pretty chunky for an arboreal.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 20, 2009)

P. cambridgei, A. metallica, A. braunhauseni those are all fairly large, bulky species as well.


----------



## Exo (Aug 20, 2009)

My friend has a 7in H.maculata, but that T is a freak anyway.


----------



## JC (Aug 20, 2009)

Exo said:


> My friend has a 7in H.maculata, but that T is a freak anyway.


I think a 7-inch female H.mac is the bulkiest T.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 20, 2009)

H.macs are tanks but rarely reach over 6 inches.


----------



## Exo (Aug 20, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> H.macs are tanks but rarely reach over 6 inches.


As I said, it's a freak. Although, my friend has a nack for growing really outsized Ts. Maybe he gives them steroids.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Aug 20, 2009)

Exo said:


> As I said, it's a freak. Although, my friend has a nack for growing really outsized Ts. Maybe he gives them steroids.


That's funny. My xbox live gamertag is Roid Tarantula
ftw
-ben


----------



## Exo (Aug 20, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> That's funny. My xbox live gamertag is Roid Tarantula
> ftw
> -ben


Yeah, his Ts must be on roids, because most of them are huge. He even has a T.blondi that is getting dangerously close to the 11in mark! He's hoping it will eventualy be the new world record.


----------



## nicholo85 (Aug 20, 2009)

soo...care to share details regarding your friends care techniques? Id like a 15-inch rosie please.


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 20, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> soo...care to share details regarding your friends care techniques? Id like a 15-inch rosie please.


It probably involves powerfeeding and high temps. It could also involve a varied diet.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, and I would like my 6.5" regalis to triple in size.

Tell him that I will pay him to disclose his secrets.


----------



## Exo (Aug 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> It probably involves powerfeeding and high temps. It could also involve a varied diet.



Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner! He power feeds and keeps them at high temps until they are about half grown, after that he feeds them once a week and tries to keep the temps similar to what each T would experience in the wild. He also feeds a varied diet of mealworms, mealworm beetles, waxworms, waxworm moths, crickets, dubias, lateris, discoids, and the occasional anole.


----------



## Exo (Aug 21, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> soo...care to share details regarding your friends care techniques? Id like a 15-inch rosie please.


Actually, his rosie is about 5in, so not all of his Ts are abnormally large. Good luck getting your rosie to 15in.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Aug 21, 2009)

I would say P.Rufilata.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 22, 2009)

the largest i have seen in person is my P. ornata. Closest measurement i can get is 9.5" ls and pretty bulky. Ryan had one that beat that pretty easily at close to if not more than 12"(if memory serves )
I think RobC has one close to 11"
but I haven't seen all arboreal's. and do not forget there are probably a lot that are as of yet unidentified, and or not in the hobby/


----------



## seanbond (Aug 22, 2009)

Drachenjager said:


> the largest i have seen in person is my P. ornata. Closest measurement i can get is 9.5" ls and pretty bulky. Ryan had one that beat that pretty easily at close to if not more than 12"(if memory serves )
> I think RobC has one close to 11"
> but I haven't seen all arboreal's. and do not forget there are probably a lot that are as of yet unidentified, and or not in the hobby/


wow, a foot long t!
thats crazy!


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 22, 2009)

my mature female A. huriana recently moulted and is huge.
My geusstimate from holding my hand opposite her on the side of the tank would put her easily at 7.5 inches, maybe even 8 inches...I will try to measure her soon with a ruler.


----------



## Leetplayer (Aug 22, 2009)

How about MET? They can grow fairly large as well.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 23, 2009)

do p. irminias get big? and do they web good? Ive wanted one since i laid eye on them. Oh so gorgeous and fiesty. Mmm fiesty beauties


Leet I love that tarantula !!!!!


----------



## nicholo85 (Aug 23, 2009)

Good lord, what T is that? whats a MET?


----------



## Leetplayer (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes it is an MET. _Cyriopagopus schioedtei_


----------



## robertcarst (Aug 23, 2009)

MET= Malaysian Earth Tiger


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 23, 2009)

MET=super cool.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

MET = Not arboreal


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 23, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> MET = Not arboreal


Despite the silly name, yes they are 

Eric


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

Seriously?

Dang, I feel dumb.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 23, 2009)

I always thought they were Haplopelma.

Apparently, they're Cyriopagopus.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 12, 2009)

Leetplayer said:


> How about MET? They can grow fairly large as well.


 Gorgeous tarantula, Leet! :drool:


----------



## robc (Sep 13, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> P. ornata, FTW.
> 
> I think they get to be around 9-10".
> 
> I know robc has a MASSIVE female.


She just molted....I can not wait to see the size of her!!!!


----------



## JDeRosa (Sep 13, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I always thought they were Haplopelma.
> 
> Apparently, they're Cyriopagopus.


LOL, Me too. haha

But I think the "bulkiest" arboreal is a species recently introduced to the hobby. The Borneo Black. I forget the scientific name. I think it might start with an L. Never owned one so I don't know for sure.


----------



## seanbond (Sep 13, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> LOL, Me too. haha
> 
> But I think the "bulkiest" arboreal is a species recently introduced to the hobby. The Borneo Black. I forget the scientific name. I think it might start with an L. Never owned one so I don't know for sure.


syndicate has one of these and iv never heard him mention this


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

Toss up between Rufs and ornata


----------



## JimM (Sep 13, 2009)

spit said:


> Toss up between Rufs and ornata


You don't think regalis is bulkier? Leg span aside for a minute I mean.


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 13, 2009)

My Singapore Blue is the leggiest of mine, but it is so thin bodied. Even after a froggy meal she looks a tad emaciated!


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

JimM said:


> You don't think regalis is bulkier? Leg span aside for a minute I mean.


may have bulkier abdomen but both the others could put 2" or more on a regalis LS.....in fact I am sure a fasciata me even have a longer LS
paul


----------



## JimM (Sep 13, 2009)

spit said:


> may have bulkier abdomen but both the others could put 2" or more on a regalis LS.....in fact I am sure a fasciata me even have a longer LS
> paul


Got it.
I personally filter out leg span to a certain extent when judging a T's size, and focus more on the bulkiness of the body. 
Ornata it seems has both, though I have net to see a fully mature, truly large specimen in person.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

JimM said:


> Got it.
> I personally filter out leg span to a certain extent when judging a T's size, and focus more on the bulkiness of the body.
> Ornata it seems has both, though I have net to see a fully mature, truly large specimen in person.


have a look at this then mate....when have you seen a regalis this size?
paul?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J577tqYvaYI


----------



## JimM (Sep 13, 2009)

spit said:


> have a look at this then mate....when have you seen a regalis this size?
> paul?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J577tqYvaYI


Nice, thanks for the link.
I could never do that!


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 13, 2009)

Leetplayer said:


> How about MET? They can grow fairly large as well.


it's this pic that made me sure i wanted a MET


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

here is my fasciata....new underpants after that......lol
paul


----------



## JimM (Sep 13, 2009)

spit said:


> here is my fasciata....new underpants after that......lol
> paul


I've been keeping these guys for a long time, and my heart still jumps the _tiniest_ amount when an avic runs on me. I handle them, but I never quite trust them 100%.
I don't mind saying that what you're doing there would be a huge leap for me.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

JimM said:


> I've been keeping these guys for a long time, and my heart still jumps the _tiniest_ amount when an avic runs on me. I handle them, but I never quite trust them 100%.
> I don't mind saying that what you're doing there would be a huge leap for me.


Actually I had no choice......he got out while cleaning and I had no tub near by so had to handle it......petrified mate


----------



## JimM (Sep 13, 2009)

spit said:


> Actually I had no choice......he got out while cleaning and I had no tub near by so had to handle it......petrified mate


LOL...good on ya for keeping your head enough to grab the camera.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 13, 2009)

JimM said:


> LOL...good on ya for keeping your head enough to grab the camera.


once in a lifetime mate....wanted the proof....lol


----------



## kman (Sep 14, 2009)

Big spider no doubt but that's a woman holding it. For all we know she could be 5' tall. Hard to tell how big spiders are without some kind of common reference.



spit said:


> have a look at this then mate....when have you seen a regalis this size?
> paul?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J577tqYvaYI


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

kman said:


> Big spider no doubt but that's a woman holding it. For all we know she could be 5' tall. Hard to tell how big spiders are without some kind of common reference.


with hairy arms 
That spid is sub adult male by the way.
This is the big spid I was on about....... rufs and ornata get bigger
paul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J577tqYvaYI


----------



## kman (Sep 14, 2009)

Right it's a woman holding the Pokie in the video. Never mentioned anything about you holding yours.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 14, 2009)

kman said:


> Right it's a woman holding the Pokie in the video. Never mentioned anything about you holding yours.


ok....my mistake.
Still a very big spider and not the largest of the species either


----------



## JimM (Sep 14, 2009)

Can anyone confirm the max size of P. subfusca?
I keep finding conflicting information, most of it outdated.


----------



## kman (Sep 14, 2009)

spit said:


> ok....my mistake.
> Still a very big spider and not the largest of the species either


I have seen you mention, on two separate occasion now, that the American education system must be flawed since we have neither grammatical nor comprehension skills. May I suggest you work on your L.A. skills before critiquing ours?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 15, 2009)

A. sp. "amazonica" get big for an Avic at upto 9 inch legspan. Mine is only a juvie at 5.5 inch   A. braunshauseni, "peru purple", huriana and "kwitara river" also get reasonably large at approx 7 inches.

My largest Avics here are my MM and AF A. sp. "kwitara river". Both are just under 7 inches with the MM being marginally longer in the legs than the female.


----------



## robertcarst (Sep 15, 2009)

Elaine said:


> A. sp. "amazonica" get big for an Avic at upto 9 inch legspan.


Link, photo please? Just sounds unreal to me.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 15, 2009)

Here you go.....Rufilata,the largest pokie out there.
Paul
http://www.bighairyspiders.com/rufilata.shtml


----------



## robc (Sep 15, 2009)

spit said:


> Here you go.....Rufilata,the largest pokie out there.
> Paul
> http://www.bighairyspiders.com/rufilata.shtml


Yeah, the rufilatas do get big...but I've seen ornatas get bigger and have bulkier builds. Ryan (Talkenlate04) had a female ornata that was near 11"....my big female ornata just molted and is about 10 1/4"....I'd say it's a toss up and you can't always go by species...there will always be individuals that aren't in the norm...I've never seen a rufilata larger than 10"...


----------



## robertcarst (Sep 15, 2009)

Spit if that was a reply to my post, I was asking for a link or  link, photo of a 9 inch Avicularia sp. amazonica. THAT sounds unreal to me.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 15, 2009)

robertcarst said:


> Spit if that was a reply to my post, I was asking for a link or  link, photo of a 9 inch Avicularia sp. amazonica. THAT sounds unreal to me.


No mate...was not intended for you  
Hi Rob,
Just hope my rufs get that big mate.They are so much faster than my other pokies too. 
One thing I have noticed ,although my AF regalis has a bulkier abdomen,the adult fasciatas seem to have much longer legs.Is this normal mate?
Paul


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 17, 2009)

Heres a P. ornata in a temporary 12"x7"x10" (l/w/h) KK till I get her tank setup nice. Shes easily 7"+ in a "relaxed" state. And a beauty too.


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 17, 2009)

beautiful :clap:
Think I would be tempted to put it in a bigger tank though 
Paul


----------



## nicholo85 (Sep 17, 2009)

He did say it was a temporary tank until he gets a nice tank set up. 



spit said:


> beautiful :clap:
> Think I would be tempted to put it in a bigger tank though
> Paul


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 17, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> He did say it was a temporary tank until he gets a nice tank set up.


Oh well......sorry


----------



## JimM (Sep 17, 2009)

robc said:


> Yeah, the rufilatas do get big...but I've seen ornatas get bigger and have bulkier builds. Ryan (Talkenlate04) had a female ornata that was near 11"....my big female ornata just molted and is about 10 1/4"....I'd say it's a toss up and you can't always go by species...there will always be individuals that aren't in the norm...I've never seen a rufilata larger than 10"...


How is the temperament on your large ornata these days, pretty calm still?


----------



## seanbond (Sep 17, 2009)

BCscorp said:


> Heres a P. ornata in a temporary 12"x7"x10" (l/w/h) KK till I get her tank setup nice. Shes easily 7"+ in a "relaxed" state. And a beauty too.


please get this beauty something more spacious!


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 17, 2009)

"Heres a P. ornata in a TEMPORARY 12"x7"x10" (l/w/h) KK till I get her tank setup nice. Shes easily 7"+ in a "relaxed" state. And a beauty too."

Oh yes... new tank is in the works for the P. ornata this weekend.. I just received that T as well as 22 others that are all in new homes. She got a temporary enclosure for a week or two. And Ive seen big Ts in smaller containers here on the boards many times. I prefer giving them much more room to roam around in personally.


----------



## arborealTs (Sep 17, 2009)

BCscorp said:


> "Heres a P. ornata in a TEMPORARY 12"x7"x10" (l/w/h) KK till I get her tank setup nice. Shes easily 7"+ in a "relaxed" state. And a beauty too."
> 
> Oh yes... new tank is in the works for the P. ornata this weekend.. I just received that T as well as 22 others that are all in new homes. She got a temporary enclosure for a week or two. And Ive seen big Ts in smaller containers here on the boards many times. I prefer giving them much more room to roam around in personally.


yeah thats a good looking ornata


----------



## paul fleming (Sep 17, 2009)

That spider would look amazing in a big exo  
Paul


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 17, 2009)

robc said:


> Yeah, the rufilatas do get big...but I've seen ornatas get bigger and have bulkier builds. Ryan (Talkenlate04) had a female ornata that was near 11"....my big female ornata just molted and is about 10 1/4"....I'd say it's a toss up and you can't always go by species...there will always be individuals that aren't in the norm...I've never seen a rufilata larger than 10"...


Ryans was near 12 after it molted, huge. mine is over 9 but i never can get her to stretch out pokie stance to get a good measurement lol she thinks she is a T blondi lol


----------



## Steaminpies (Feb 12, 2021)

This thread is old as dirt but I just wanted to further the Ornithoctoninae representation. Lampropelma carpenteri, formerly Cyriopagopus sp. sulawesi black, probably has the largest DLS of the SE Asian arboreals with big females supposedly getting 10 inches. Cyriopagopus sp. sumatran tiger is also very large however. It’s not as leggy thus not quite as long in leg span, but is generally a bulkier build than the carpenteri. Both huge. I see people say Omothymus violaceopes gets the largest of the Ornithoctoninae but a big female isn’t getting much more than 9 inches I would think. After that there are the shioedtei, arboricola, everetti, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moyzie (Jul 13, 2022)

Endagr8 said:


> It probably involves powerfeeding and high temps. It could also involve a varied diet.


I'm guessing beyond the roaches crickets and feeding it canaries, budgies, pigeons, the neighbours kitten... that sort of thing. Maybe an occasional chihuahua


----------



## Matt Man (Jul 15, 2022)

P. rufilata and P. ornata both get big. P. regalis gets decent sized as well. P. hanumavilasumica gets the fattest. Ornata are hardest to come by, (Sri Lanka) and rufilata is my fave Pokie
I keep mine in 12 x 12 x18 enclosures


----------



## JonnyTorch (Jul 15, 2022)

Matt Man said:


> P. rufilata and P. ornata both get big. P. regalis gets decent sized as well. P. hanumavilasumica gets the fattest. Ornata are hardest to come by, (Sri Lanka) and rufilata is my fave Pokie
> I keep mine in 12 x 12 x18 enclosures


I've been having a hard time finding Subfusca. I've seen lots of ornatas here in CA. I didn't know hanumavilasumica gets the fattest. I've got one, but I thought regalis was the bulkiest one. 

Rufilata and ornata are two of the largest arboreal T's for sure, rufilata getting bigger than the ornata and taking the crown of largest arboreal. Can't wait for my female to grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man (Jul 15, 2022)

JonnyTorch said:


> I've been having a hard time finding Subfusca. I've seen lots of ornatas here in CA. I didn't know hanumavilasumica gets the fattest. I've got one, but I thought regalis was the bulkiest one.
> 
> Rufilata and ornata are two of the largest arboreal T's for sure, rufilata getting bigger than the ornata and taking the crown of largest arboreal. Can't wait for my female to grow.


subfusca seem to be the hardest to find. I have had access to US bred, Sri Lankan varietals and that is the one I haven't seen in forever

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## l4nsky (Jul 18, 2022)

JonnyTorch said:


> I've been having a hard time finding Subfusca. I've seen lots of ornatas here in CA. I didn't know hanumavilasumica gets the fattest. I've got one, but I thought regalis was the bulkiest one.
> 
> Rufilata and ornata are two of the largest arboreal T's for sure, rufilata getting bigger than the ornata and taking the crown of largest arboreal. Can't wait for my female to grow.


I have a MF P. subfusca LL, but I can only find MM P. subfusca HL

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## JonnyTorch (Jul 18, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> I have a MF P. subfusca LL, but I can only find MM P. subfusca HL


----------

